
Common origin of Fermi bubbles and galactic center X-ray outflows shown - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-reveal-common-fermi-galactic-center.html
======
ncmncm
[http://sci-hub.tw/10.3847/1538-4357/ab8bd0](http://sci-
hub.tw/10.3847/1538-4357/ab8bd0)

The "very hot gas" in the introduction means plasma. There is a peculiar guild
restriction on use of the word "plasma" in astrophysical publications,
particularly in introductions and abstracts (with admirable exceptions for
solar physics).

X-rays are always interpreted as blackbody radiation from "very hot gas"
(interpreted as being into the millions of degrees) and not from, e.g.,
sychrotron radiation from electrons accelerated in a plausibly much cooler
plasma. While the only things not plasma that astronomers can see are planets,
none of it may be interpreted as _doing_ anything, except purely
gravitationally.

Much of this must originate from limited education on plasma fluid phenomena
among astronomers, but that needs its own explanation. Prominent mention of
plasma-fluid dynamic phenomena is a career-limiting move. Magnetic fields and
their effects may be mentioned, but only where they can be assigned to a
gravitationally condensed body such as a star, neutron star, or black hole
accretion disc. Current sheets must be interpreted as "shocks" (which also
exist).

I _guess_ that this avoidance arises from the utter mathematical
intractability of plasma fluid dynamics (itself routinely confused with the
overwhelmingly simpler magnetohydrodynamics), which make it hard to elaborate
the consequences of a hypothesis. Perhaps a solar physicist can explain
further? I am genuinely curious.

